# Anxiety with depression and moderate depression



## santhosh.cpc (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi friends please help me on this.

Anxiety with depression(F41.8) and major depressive disorder single episode moderate(F32.1), both are documented under the assessment.

In this scenario, can we capture both codes (or) F41.8 alone is enough to code?


----------



## TThivierge (Feb 22, 2019)

*Depression Dx*

Hi
I would put them both down since not in violation of the Excludes 1 rule for dx codes.  If doc has  put it in record ...list them both

Lady T


----------

